# Sling/carrier pattern??



## MonkeyJoey (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello all,
I'm going to start walking & of course I want to include my chi boys, Monkey & Joey, BUT I know they will tired before I finish my walk.

I'm looking for the type that goes across my chest & the pup would sit at about hip height. I want to make it so I can have a wider choice of fabric prints.

Any ideas where I could purchase a pattern or if you have one you'd be willing to sell?

Thanks for any help.:toothy4:


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh let me know if you find one!


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

How far are you thinking of walking ? Our late chi Rosie could walk for well over two hours before tiring, even Betty pup is building up to being a good long walker and hates to be picked up if she can walk.


----------



## MonkeyJoey (Apr 10, 2013)

Tessa'smom said:


> Oh let me know if you find one!


 I will def let you know if I find one.



Julie1962 said:


> How far are you thinking of walking ? Our late chi Rosie could walk for well over two hours before tiring, even Betty pup is building up to being a good long walker and hates to be picked up if she can walk.


 I have a bum leg so I'm trying to strength it by walking, my Joey has front bowed legs because of coming (rescued) from a puppy mill & Monkey is only about 2 1/2 pds. so not sure how long a walk he's in for. 
I also want to use the sling when we go to out door markets & such.


----------



## AbbyBell (May 20, 2013)

I would love a pattern too. Abby is still less than 2 lbs and though I have no doubt she'd enjoy the walks I don't think she'd make it very far. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Well darn, I have a couple of them, but unfortunately Lupita's babysitter who made them has passed away. I will tell you they are great. Sally was older.and she was afraid her feet would get tangled in Lupita's leash when they walked. I remember that she did start out with a baby sling pattern.. It is almost like an old fashioned over the shoulder newspaper carriers pouch.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't have a pattern, but I've been looking around for a specific carrier for Ocean, and they do have ones like you're describing for under $10 on eBay.


----------



## MonkeyJoey (Apr 10, 2013)

I still haven't located a pattern yet & starting to think about purchasing one.

I'll take a look for those on ebay, thanks Samantha.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I just bought a pattern- Sammy Bag Little Dog Sling by Erin Erickson on Etsy. Haven't made it up yet but the instructions are by far the best I've seen.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

PS- My doggie is only 2, but has bad patellas, so I often carry him home. The bag is really for our trips to Home Depot with Daddy and JoAnns fabrics where he is known and welcomed!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

the only time ive seen a dog in joanns here was for a blindlady. in ny its so restrictive of where u can bring ur pups! ive seen one in michaels before though but she barked at me 
i have also seen that sammy bag pattern but i will be modifyin another pattern i found  just have to get the right interfacing to make it sturdy


----------



## MonkeyJoey (Apr 10, 2013)

The Sammy Bag is really cute! 

The only places I can bring my guys are the feed store & some pet stores. Its unfortunate that little dogs aren't allowed into more places, I can see the stores side too not all people watch what their pups are up to... messing in the aisles.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

google, kwik sew pattern #3517. I have this and have made one, it would be good for a small chi


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Would love to see pics of your work. I'll post mine when I get it done. Going to make him a cuddle sack first with Ultra Cuddle and Minky. Found some brown/black Ultra Cuddle with paw prints. Also, going to try the free patterns from Milla Milla.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

This is the pouch I made to carry Quigley in. Works really well. It is kwik sew pattern #3517? It was fairly easy. I made the harness too. And used the leftover fabric to make a matching leash.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

He is sooo cute I just want to kiss him. Like the sling. Still trying to pick which fabric I want to do mine in.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> This is the pouch I made to carry Quigley in. Works really well. It is kwik sew pattern #3517? It was fairly easy. I made the harness too. And used the leftover fabric to make a matching leash.


[/QUOTE]

Came out very well..ill post mine tomorrow for tonight good night


----------

